# DpReview posts 90% Score on Sony /RII - What will the 5DSR get?



## xps (Nov 17, 2015)

Review on D.Preview.com:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-alpha-7r-ii/16

90% Score. 

What do you think about the still not published 5DSr-score? Which score will it be? 85%?


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Nov 17, 2015)

xps said:


> Review on D.Preview.com:
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-alpha-7r-ii/16
> 
> 90% Score.
> ...


just more no love for Canon Camera's as Sony is the king long live the king.


its for those who love mirror less cameras I still love my loud mirror and ovf I am part of the rebellion rabble


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 17, 2015)

xps said:


> Review on D.Preview.com:
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-alpha-7r-ii/16
> 
> 90% Score.
> ...


The score will never be published as it beats Sony and DXO can never admit it......


----------



## MrToes (Nov 17, 2015)

xps said:


> Review on D.Preview.com:
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-alpha-7r-ii/16
> 
> 90% Score.
> ...



It is an absolutely amazing camera (5DS R)! I have shot five weddings with it so far and it amazes on every aspect! Should be above the Sony, unless they are biased?


----------



## MickDK (Nov 18, 2015)

MrToes said:


> It is an absolutely amazing camera (5DS R)! I have shot five weddings with it so far and it amazes on every aspect! Should be above the Sony, unless they are biased?


IMHO not if you compare feature set and IQ. Did you read the review? Have you tried the A7R II?


----------



## MrToes (Nov 18, 2015)

MickDK said:


> MrToes said:
> 
> 
> > It is an absolutely amazing camera (5DS R)! I have shot five weddings with it so far and it amazes on every aspect! Should be above the Sony, unless they are biased?
> ...



Apparently you haven't tried paid work with one?


----------



## xps (Nov 18, 2015)

I would like to know, what the test on this sub-site does mean? http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-alpha-7r-ii/6
Raw DR: Exposure Latitude

Does this test show the ability to underexpose/overexpose the picture in e.g. lightroom without getting to much noise into it? Or what else?

Tx


----------



## bedford (Nov 18, 2015)

The 7D II got 84%, so the 5 DS R will get a lower score. After all it's only an incremental improvement over the 5D III...


----------



## bedford (Nov 18, 2015)

xps said:


> I would like to know, what the test on this sub-site does mean? http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-alpha-7r-ii/6
> Raw DR: Exposure Latitude
> 
> Does this test show the ability to underexpose/overexpose the picture in e.g. lightroom without getting to much noise into it? Or what else?
> ...



It does show the ability to recover shadows in post-processing. This might be useful after you have accidentally or deliberately (to preserve highlights) under-exposed your image (or part of it). 

The test does not make any statements about how much blown-out highlights you might get or how much you could overexpose manually when taking the shot.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Nov 18, 2015)

DPR has hot eager genitals for smaller cameras with lots of cool sounding features. That's just their thing. They do not come across as people who desire workflow, ease of use, ergonomics, reliability and that sort of stuff over specs and shadow lifting. 

Anyone who makes their decisions based on DPR scores, deserves to spend their hard-earned money on something that may or may not actually work best for them.


----------



## Larsskv (Nov 18, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> DPR has hot eager genitals for smaller cameras with lots of cool sounding features. That's just their thing. They do not come across as people who desire workflow, ease of use, ergonomics, reliability and that sort of stuff over specs and shadow lifting.
> 
> Anyone who makes their decisions based on DPR scores, deserves to spend their hard-earned money on something that may or may not actually work best for them.



I agree! DPR doesn't value user friendliness, ergonomics and the overall shooting experience. If my camera was full of bugs, slow etc, it would kill the fun of taking pictures. I love my Canons for never getting in my way. All I need to focus on, is taking the shot. The camera disappears between my hands.


----------



## MickDK (Nov 18, 2015)

MrToes said:


> MickDK said:
> 
> 
> > MrToes said:
> ...


But you did? I had the 5D3 but sold it - after getting the A7R II it I never used it anymore. No camera is perfect but the A7R II allows me to do a lot of things that was just impossible with 5D3 and most possibly also the 5Ds). I'm sure that if I was doing BIF I'd keep the 5D3 for that - but I'm in to landscape, street and portrait - for which the A7R II is very good indeed. I may buy the 5DIV when it comes but I just got tired of waiting for Canon to catch up. You milage may vary and that's just okay - good for you.


----------



## martti (Nov 19, 2015)

Why is it important? 
Photographers do not buy sensors. They want functional cameras with real lenses and knobs and buttons and menus they can find whatever the situation might be. I have a 5D3 and I could imagine switching to a Nikon D810 but never, not ever to something by Sony. Sony is brilliant with electronics and microengineering. Sony is nul (like in 'zero') in software, user interface and reliability. I have had three Sony telephones two of which just bricked for no reason at all, a Sony TV that took two hours to get online, upgraded and everything...user account for a TV? Yes, sir...and I've got the A6000 also. I will not buy another Sony piece of engineering, ever.

It is OK for me that some people take beautiful pictures with their 3200-dollar Sony 7 alpha whatever.
So much better if you have found the Right Thing. Enjoy! Why does the Sony fanboys have to behave like some crazy Shias or Sunnis, as if it was a question of getting to Paradise or not? Shoot away, collect your money and prizes. Eventually, others will –God willing– follow.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 19, 2015)

5Ds-R will get 86% (the 5Ds will get 87%)


----------



## Larsskv (Nov 19, 2015)

dilbert said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > DPR has hot eager genitals for smaller cameras with lots of cool sounding features. That's just their thing. They do not come across as people who desire workflow, ease of use, ergonomics, reliability and that sort of stuff over specs and shadow lifting.
> ...



You are right that DPR mention a lot of cons with the A7RII, but in my opinion, those cons should lower their rating, and make it impossible to achieve the 90% score.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 24, 2015)

dilbert said:


> * No direct AF point control



And for me it's a HUGE con. The propensity of the camera to jump to another menu when I'm trying to select an AF spot has cost me shots.



Larsskv said:


> You are right that DPR mention a lot of cons with the A7RII, but in my opinion, *those cons should lower their rating, and make it impossible to achieve the 90% score.*



I don't follow. Does 90% represent perfection?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 24, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > You are right that DPR mention a lot of cons with the A7RII, but in my opinion, *those cons should lower their rating, and make it impossible to achieve the 90% score.*
> ...



Does 100%?

Just like DXO, who use a floating percentage for their scores (so higher than 100% is achievable) DPReview use a black box weighted rating system so we don't know. http://www.dpreview.com/articles/4416254604/camera-scores-ratings-explained

On the face of it, DPReview seems to have smoked a lot of whatever DXO have been smoking......

In reality a capped scoring system makes no sense, but it would be more intuative if it didn't have a percentage rating, just a simple numeric value, then people wouldn't have this mental block of 100 being the end of camera advancement.

For those that struggle with the uncapped idea (more than 100%) think of it as a comparison rather than an 'out of' score. For instance, when you hold a camera is it better than the one before? If so it gets an arbitrary amount more ergonomic points, if worse then it gets less. What you don't say is, 'on a scale of 1 - 20 how is the handling?' because you have capped 'the best' and everything better than that at 20.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 24, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Larsskv said:
> ...



I wondered that myself before posting, not because of the sliding scale (which I didn't realize DPR uses), but because what is "perfection?"

Either way


----------

